# Welche Hardware?



## Anno74 (9 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich probiere mich schon seit einiger langer Zeit mit der S7 herum. 
Nun war ich am überlegen, das am besten mal praktisch zu testen.
Ich frage mich nun welche Hardware ich dazu alles brauche?

Eine CPU, sowie eine Digitale Ein und Ausgangsbaugruppe ist mir klar.
Brauche ich dann noch die Memorycard?
Wie schaut es aus um die einzelnen Module zu verbinden? Gibt es da an der Hinterseite Steckverbinder oder brauche ich dazu ein Board wo ich die einzelnen Module drauf stöpsel ? (Sowas haben wir auf Arbeit).
Wie schimpft sich denn das Modul womit der PC mit der SPS dann kommuniziert?
Benötige ich dann noch andere Hardware?

Bei Ebay habe ich bereits geschaut aber da blicke ich bei den ganzen Modul Bezeichnungen nicht ganz durch :-(

MfG Alex


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Anno74 schrieb:
			
		

> ich probiere mich schon seit einiger langer Zeit mit der S7 herum.



Du solltest dazu schreiben, mit welcher S7 Du dich herumprobierst :

S7-200 
S7-300 
S7-400

Jede dieser Steuerungen ist unterschiedlich, ohne diese Information kann Dir hier keiner gezielt helfen... 

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anno74 (9 August 2006)

Hallo Mark,

erst einmal danke für deine rasche Antwort.
Ich hab immer nur auf dem PC getippselt und probiert. Soweit ich weiss gibt es doch nur Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen CPU'S ( Wie gross der Adressraum ist und wieviele remanente und permanente Merker etc.)

Wo sind denn die Unterschiede der einzelnen Steuerungen?
Welche würdest du denn empfehlen um am besten zu üben?

MfG Alex


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Anno74 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche würdest du denn empfehlen um am besten zu üben?



Was willst Du hinterher erreichen und können ???
Garagentorsteuerung, Rolladensteuerung, Verpackungsmaschine, Prüfstand, Röhrenwalzwerk oder Kfz-Fertigungslinie programmieren ???
Also erst mal das Ziel definieren, dann schauen wie man das erreichen kann, oder ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Anno74 (9 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gelernter Elektroinstallateur und derzeit in der Automobil Branche tätig. Dort basteln wir die Anlagen  Ziel ist es nicht ganz so dumm dazustehen und die ganze Technik zu verstehen und ggfls. ein Fehler zu finden oder die Anlagen zu optimieren.

Ich lasse jetzt einmal die ganzen Feldbussysteme aussen vor ( Safety Bus, Instabus etc.) ;-)

MfG Alex


----------



## MSB (9 August 2006)

Also demnach beschäftigst du dich mit S7-300.

Benötigen tust du wie du ja teilweise auch selbst schon festgestellt hast,
eine CPU
diverse Baugruppen (DE, DA, AE, AA, evtl. FM-Baugruppen) (was du halt machen willst)
die Busverbinder liegen den Modulen jeweils bei,
wichtig sind noch passende Frontstecker 20 oder 40 polig (je nach Baugruppe),
Step 7 natürlich oder irgendwas diverser alternativ anbieter,
bei neueren CPU's benötigst du noch unbedingt eine MMC (für die S7, ein Standartprodukt aus dem nächsten Elektronikmarkt funktioniert nicht!),
bei älteren aber nicht unbedingt eine MC.
Dann noch eine Profilschiene in entsprechender Länge, wo du das alles draufschraubst.

P.S. Die Frage von QuestionMark zielte darauf ab, das S7-300/400 sich zwar ziemlich ähnlich sind,
diese aber mit der 200er Baureihe außer der "schwarzen" Farbe fast nichts gemein haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				anno74 schrieb:
			
		

> derzeit in der Automobil Branche tätig



Deine Ausdrucksweise ist sehr unpräzise, es wird nicht einfach sein, Dir Hinweise zu geben...



			
				Anno74 schrieb:
			
		

> derzeit in der Automobil Branche tätig



Tankwart, Parkplatzwächter, Kfz-Verkäufer, Kfz-Mechaniker, Werkstattleiter, Kfz-Produktion, Sachverständiger oder was ???
Nimm das bitte nicht als Kritik oder böse gemeint, aber definiere doch mal, wo Du jetzt stehst und welche Ziele Du konkret hast ???
Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber ich denke, mit den Informationen hier kann Dir kaum einer konkret weiterhelfen..

Gruss

Question_mark[/QUOTE]


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Also demnach beschäftigst du dich mit S7-300.



Oh Mann, Du hast aber eine gute Kristallkugel  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (9 August 2006)

Müssen wir Techniker nicht immer die Wünsche unserer Kunden "erahnen",
oder ist deine Kristallkugel gerade bei der Reperatur? :s1:
Da er von sich aus von MemoryCard schreibt, schließt das die S7-200 relativ sicher aus.


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Da er von sich aus von MemoryCard schreibt, schließt das die S7-200 relativ sicher aus.



und bezieht im Umkehrschluss natürlich die S7-400 mit ein....



			
				Anno74 schrieb:
			
		

> mit der S7 herum.



immerhin schon wenigstens eine konkrete Aussage, das schliesst schon einiges aus... (ABB, Modikon, Reiskocher Yakadingsbumms etc...).
Und die MemoryCard gibt es bei mir auch im Fototapparat...
Ausserdem ist meine Kristallkugel gerade bei meiner Putzfrau, wer weiss schon was die gerade damit macht  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (9 August 2006)

Hallo,



> Zitat:
> Zitat von MSB
> Da er von sich aus von MemoryCard schreibt, schließt das die S7-200 relativ sicher aus.



Das ist jetzt Deine eigene Interpretation... Vielleicht will er nur wissen, ob bei der S7-200 eine MMC benötigt wird ???
Warte doch, bis Deine Kristallkugel wieder ordentlich poliert ist, oder  

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Werner54 (10 August 2006)

*Getting started*



Anno74 schrieb:


> ich probiere mich schon seit einiger langer Zeit mit der S7 herum.


Hallo Alex,
mit dem obigen Manual würde etwas Systematik in das Rumprobieren kommen. Das Handbuch ist trotz des denglischen Titels in deutscher Sprache.


----------

